# Some kind of cryptocoryne



## Renoiro (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm not into crypts at all. Bought some other plants and found small runner of this one as a surprise.
ID please


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Its hard to id crypts without a spathe. But your crypt doesn't look like the typical ordinary crypts..

That crypt looks beautiful though.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

looks like a type of nurii


----------



## Renoiro (Nov 5, 2015)

Thanks! Let it be nurii then


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

I'd be cautious with that, couldn't exclude some plant of the very variable Sri lanka group (wendtii, beckettii, undulata, walkeri).


----------

